# Kauai Beach Villas Pictures



## DeniseM (Jul 20, 2008)

Just back last night from two weeks at the Wyndham Kauai Beach Villas.  We loved it and the ocean front view is to die for!  

View from our lanai.






Swimmable beach just a few steps down the beach.  There is a very clean stream and lagoon on the left side of the resort that you can see at the bottom of the picture. 






View from Bedroom window (stream, lagoon, ocean.)






Living room.






Kitchen.


----------



## GrayFal (Jul 20, 2008)

Poor Denise, stuck for 2 weeks in that FABULOUS location, LOL,
Do u own a fixed week/unit?


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 20, 2008)

This is me jumping up and down:     We check into that very same unit on November 22.  I can't wait!!!  That location, and that view, are exactly what I was hoping for when I bought there.

Thanks, Denise.  Once again you have made me smile - big time.

Dave


----------



## SDKath (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh my gosh!  That bedroom window view is to die for.  Did you ever leave it?   :ignore:  

Katherine


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 20, 2008)

GrayFal said:


> Poor Denise, stuck for 2 weeks in that FABULOUS locatin, LOL,
> Do u own a fixed week/unit?



Hi Pat - No, we own (deeded) ocean front, but the unit and week are floating - we already have the same unit reserved for 2 weeks for next summer!


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 20, 2008)

SDKath said:


> Oh my gosh!  That bedroom window view is to die for.  Did you ever leave it?   :ignore:
> 
> Katherine



It was amazing to turn over during the night or in the morning and see the moon over the ocean or the sun rising, without even getting out of bed!  We did spend a lot of time out on the Lanai where the 180º ocean views were hypnotizing.  We had high surf several days and could watch surfers from our lanai - I never got tired of it!  We also saw local fisherman (net & pole) and a monk seal (sleeping directly in front of our unit) from our lanai.  It was a never ending source of entertainment.  

The funniest thing was watching people walk up to the stream/lagoon, which is maybe knee deep and stand there totally perplexed as if they were going to cross the Nile.  Probably 1/3 of them turned around and went back to the Hilton next door (on the opposite side of the resort.)   The people watching was great - Rod called the lagoon the "Beaver Dam" because of the number of women who decided to stop in the lagoon and clean the sand out of their bathing suits & various other places without looking up to see us sitting on our 3rd floor lanai.


----------



## GrayFal (Jul 20, 2008)

DeniseM said:


> Hi Pat - No, we own (deeded) ocean front, but the unit and week are floating - we already have the same unit reserved for 2 weeks for next summer!




WoW - I wish I lived a BIT closer - I can see why you love to go there.


----------



## jacknsara (Jul 21, 2008)

GrayFal said:


> WoW - I wish I lived a BIT closer - I can see why you love to go there.


Aloha Denise,
Glad you enjoyed it.  
We'll have the same unit for the first 3 weeks next January.  If we tuggers are not careful, before too long, we're going to be competing with each other for reservations.  May the early bird win 
BTW - the "stream/lagoon" is more like an agricultural drainage canal.  I don't mind stepping through it, but I think I'd rather rinse in seawater than that water.
Jack


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 21, 2008)

Hi Jack - Thank you SO MUCH for recommending this resort to us!  

The tide was really high while we were there so more water was coming in than going out, which made me feel a bit better about Leptospirosis, et al.  

And we were just wading through the stream to get to the sandy part of the beach - we were only observers at the Beaver Pond.


----------



## california-bighorn (Jul 21, 2008)

Denise
What did they have to say on the progress (or lack of) with the new pool?
Thanks Marty


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 21, 2008)

california-bighorn said:


> Denise
> What did they have to say on the progress (or lack of) with the new pool?
> Thanks Marty



Right now, I think the pool is a pipe dream.  When I asked about it, they gave me a memo from Mgmt. that was dated Sept. 2007!


----------



## jjking42 (Jul 21, 2008)

very nice 
Denise
Hope you guys are doing well.
Looks like you had a great trip.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 21, 2008)

jjking42 said:


> very nice
> Denise
> Hope you guys are doing well.
> Looks like you had a great trip.



Thanks, Jim!  We are doing great, except for the post-Hawaii Blues, which my DH informs me I can't complain about since he had to go back to work today and I still have 5 weeks of vacation left!


----------



## slabeaume (Jul 22, 2008)

Wow, now you make me wish I'd bought an ocean view.  We love the lagoon views, too, but  I think that ocean view is even better.


----------

